# Knicks get David Lee



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

...


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Not crazy about this pick. we already have sf/pf hustle type role players in Malik Rose and Jerome Williams. He could turn into a decent player though.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

the only thing that saves this draft is getting nate. david lee is a huge reach, there were plenty of guys who went in the top 15 of the second round who will be better.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

I was begging for Chris Taft when our pick came up...and was sadly disappointed.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

less savy nick collison with a few more inches on the vert


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Knicks now have 5 power forwards on the roster. Lee, Sweetney, JYD, Taylor and Rose. :whatever:


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Wake up..*

Lee exploded at the Chi camp and outplayed a ton of respected big guys. Yes, we have guys with his skill set...but a bit smaller and far more expensive. He'll make peanuts compared to those guys. Trades are comin'


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm gonna agree with alpha on this one .

i wanted the knicks to draft taft, but lee can play and he's ready to get minutes right now , just from a hustling, rebounding and defensive standpoint.

By christmas he may be the most popular knick, his game is fun to watch.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

how the hell is drafting nate robinson saving the draft?

we drafted two career backups with our last two first rounders. those picks sucked, considering who was still on board.

and channing frye ........he better prove me wrong..

bad draft..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> how the hell is drafting nate robinson saving the draft?
> 
> we drafted two career backups with our last two first rounders. those picks sucked, considering who was still on board.
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

I have no idea about David Lee. I do however know that there is a place for Nate in this league should he keep it up. He is just as if not more so athletic than boykins. If he develops a decent shot he'll be around in this league for a while.


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

David Lee is nothing special, he shouldnt have even been a first round draft pick. I don't know how Lee will help the knicks, I actually dont think he will help at all, hopefully they picked him cause they are gonna trade him in a big deal. I agree with most of you guys, I wanted to see the Knicks take Taft at 30.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Guys, Taft fell for a freakin' reason, get over your obsession with the kid. He's not as athletic as most people say he is, David Lee was THE most athletic PF at the combine, even more athletic than Blatche and the HS kids. Secondly, he's unmotivated and lazy, and his skill set is awful. David Lee will be your starting PF at some point this year, and will make you all forget about KT, book it.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Guys, Taft fell for a freakin' reason, get over your obsession with the kid. He's not as athletic as most people say he is, David Lee was THE most athletic PF at the combine, even more athletic than Blatche and the HS kids. Secondly, he's unmotivated and lazy, and his skill set is awful. David Lee will be your starting PF at some point this year, and will make you all forget about KT, book it.



YoYO,I think Lee is vastly underated...He has a post game,is ambidextrous and has super hops..He is also known as one of,if not the best passing big man out of the post..He needs a bit more strength,but he can play......Check out his March Madness numbers...Probably averaged 16 and 12...He singlehandedly destroyed kentucky on the boards with 17 boards...

Taft is a joke..he was overhyped last year...he is kwame minus the talent...
Why do you think he fell to the second round??NOBODY wants to guarantee him anything...Its no coincidence he was the first pick of the second round...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i wasnt even thinking about taft.

what about Blatche? Jarret freakin Jack is way better then Nate Robinson if he really wanted a point gaurd. what about turiaf? 

david lee? pffff.

we coulda had granger, petro and blatche. that would be a good draft. we got the worst possible combination of players


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> i wasnt even thinking about taft.
> 
> what about Blatche? Jarret freakin Jack is way better then Nate Robinson if he really wanted a point gaurd. what about turiaf?
> 
> ...


granger...definitely....petro and blatche?? no thanks.....

i agree with Nate..weird choice,though he is one guy who is not getting beat off the dribble...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

truth, have you seen blatche play? hes gonna be the steal of the draft! 7 feet, has a huge arsenal of moves...he can do it all.

and sure, nate wont get beat, he'll just get posted up all day. and thats only gonna happen in the few minutes he ever plays


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Come on, Penny....*

I told you about Taft but you didn't listen. I also told you about Blatch. He's like this......Garnett type player miinus the athleticism, size, offensive game, intensity, and character. other than that, they could be twins. Lee is better than Turiaf...period. Jared Jack is a PG that has decision making problems...haven't we got enough of those already? Petro? I was a fan until I saw him get his shot blocked by the bottom of the backboard,..which he rebounded and turned into a fadeaway. I nearly pisssed myself watching. Robinson is the only one I question and that is size related plus ball skills with respect to the PG position. I am rooting for him.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

It was funny how everyone was booing. I was laughing pretty hard. I would have liked to see andray blatche here. That would have been good.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Come on, Penny....*



alphadog said:


> I told you about Taft but you didn't listen. I also told you about Blatch. He's like this......Garnett type player miinus the athleticism, size, offensive game, intensity, and character. other than that, they could be twins. Lee is better than Turiaf...period. Jared Jack is a PG that has decision making problems...haven't we got enough of those already? Petro? I was a fan until I saw him get his shot blocked by the bottom of the backboard,..which he rebounded and turned into a fadeaway. I nearly pisssed myself watching. Robinson is the only one I question and that is size related plus ball skills with respect to the PG position. I am rooting for him.


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!Alfa,that has to be the funniest post you have ever written

Other than Bynum and Green,i wouldnt have reached for any of these guys..
Especially since we are going to gamble on kwame or James

Would you rather have kwame or Blatch/taft??


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Come on, Penny....*



truth said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!Alfa,that has to be the funniest post you have ever written
> 
> Other than Bynum and Green,i wouldnt have reached for any of these guys..
> Especially since we are going to gamble on kwame or James
> ...


Kwame is played out. He ain't gonna do nothing. I rather have Taft/Blatche


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Come on, Penny....*



Kekai23 said:


> Kwame is played out. He ain't gonna do nothing. I rather have Taft/Blatche


WOW!!!!!!!! ill take kwame,but i think we wind up with jerome James


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Come on, Penny....*



truth said:


> WOW!!!!!!!! ill take kwame,but i think we wind up with jerome James


Well Kwame has never lived up to his "potential". At least Blatche and Taft have some. But why Jerome James? Got channing frye already..


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Come on, Penny....*



Kekai23 said:


> Well Kwame has never lived up to his "potential". At least Blatche and Taft have some. But why Jerome James? Got channing frye already..


Supposedly Zeke wants to offer the MLE/sign and trade to kwame or jerome james


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Come on, Penny....*

Jerome James?? I don't want James, he is not good at all and just played decent in the playoffs and then made himself sound like he is a great player, kinda reminds me of Freddie Mitchell when he was with the Philadelphia Eagles...If we take one of them, I would take Kwame in a heartbeat.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Truth...*

Blatch is not gonna be anybody and Taft is a kid that got suckered by the people around him "lookin out for him". He really needed school. He may have become something special but the odds are really against him now. He is a PF version of Omar Cook.....school would have made him a lotto pick but now he is fighting like hell to make a roster. If Robinson turns out, we did good. I laugh at these people who say Kwame is played out. Christ, the kid is what, 21? Plus he hardly played his first year. He was cocky and Jordan broke him. I think he forgot the young man was just 18. With his skills (and he has MAJOR skills), he is worth the shot...especially with the right coach. How many coaches has he had in DC? AT least 3, I'm sure. Not what a young guy needs to learn.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Truth...*



alphadog said:


> Blatch is not gonna be anybody and Taft is a kid that got suckered by the people around him "lookin out for him". He really needed school. He may have become something special but the odds are really against him now. He is a PF version of Omar Cook.....school would have made him a lotto pick but now he is fighting like hell to make a roster. If Robinson turns out, we did good. I laugh at these people who say Kwame is played out. Christ, the kid is what, 21? Plus he hardly played his first year. He was cocky and Jordan broke him. I think he forgot the young man was just 18. With his skills (and he has MAJOR skills), he is worth the shot...especially with the right coach. How many coaches has he had in DC? AT least 3, I'm sure. Not what a young guy needs to learn.


Rumor has it that MJ was BRUTAL with Kwame....He would scream at him and challenge his manhood and "sexual preferences" if you catch my drift..It broke kwame in 2...A similar tactic was used on Artest by MJ at grovers gym and it cost him a broken rib


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kekai23 said:


> It was funny how everyone was booing. I was laughing pretty hard. I would have liked to see andray blatche here. That would have been good.


For all you Blache Taft lovers,gere is a little quote on David Lee



> Luther Head ranked as the most athletic point guard in camp. Will Bynum took the award for the 2-guards. Joey Graham won for 3s, *David Lee for 4s * and Marcin Gortat for centers


We drafted the most "athletic" 4 in the draft..And he is also known as the best passing big man out of the post...The guy is going to really suprise alot of people


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

truth said:


> For all you Blache Taft lovers,gere is a little quote on David Lee
> 
> 
> 
> We drafted the most "athletic" 4 in the draft..And he is also known as the best passing big man out of the post...The guy is going to really suprise alot of people


Wow. Cool. Im not meaning to be racist, but Lee kind of looks like a *******..haha sorry


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Wow. Cool. Im not meaning to be racist, but Lee kind of looks like a *******..haha sorry



<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/allaccess/draft_fashion_malone85.jpg"</img>



<img src="http://espn-att.starwave.com/i/magazine/new/malone_cowboy.jpg"</img>


Hick trancends race, don't worry about it.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> truth, have you seen blatche play? hes gonna be the steal of the draft! 7 feet, has a huge arsenal of moves...he can do it all.
> 
> and sure, nate wont get beat, he'll just get posted up all day. and thats only gonna happen in the few minutes he ever plays


Penny,I have to admit i have never Blatche him play..But I have seen Lee play..He was a bear in the madnessand will be our backup PF in time..He needs a bit of weight on him,and he has to play up to his athleticism


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

Didn't David Lee win the McDonald's All-American Dunk contest a few years ago? Maybe he could be the first Knick in the Dunk contest since Doug Christie. Personally I would have like the Knicks to take a risk with the 30 pick. Two seniors and a junior? They're not going to be good next year, they had time to bring a high-schooler to the proper boil.


----------

